# Help me get htc's attention regarding sense 4.0 and qsd86xx htc family of devices.



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.change.org/petitions/htc-give-the-qsd86xx-family-of-htc-devices-the-new-sense-4-0-experience#share


----------



## dmeadows013 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I have an msm8x60 device but would still love to see official Sense 4 on it


----------



## shopliftersoftheworldunite (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I did. I say think because when I hit sign, it blinked and that was it

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using RootzWiki


----------

